# Challenged Mollie Fry?



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

I was feeding my fry and I noticed this one slightly derpy fry spastically swimming around. is there anything I can do for this little fella (these are mollie fry) would salt help? It's like he swims in short spastic bursts and when he stops he slowly sinks. The tank I keep them in is the 5.5 gallon from petsmart and it's only half full so around 2-2.7 gallons right now. I kind of want this little guy to survive because he looks like he has a little sail fin in him whereas all the other are short fin dalmatian fry.

Ph:8.0
Ammonia: >.25 (water change today)
Daily to every other day water changes.
And the fry are only about a week old.

Any advice is appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i just came across some mollies myself..1 female who i pregnant...i dont know much about fry but i do have some of her offspring from a batch a few months ago.as i have had them for a few weeks now..1 of the youngest swims kinda like how u mentioned.and kinda like a submarine going up atop...he swims with his head up and in burst..then just kinda sinks back down with his head pointing up.i think thats just how he is and nothing to worry about..mines a few months old.and plays with the others..

some1 referred me to your post due to the fact i too have mollies and to help get a little discussion going..but from what u have described..its just how he is..and he should be fine.as long as he is eating..adding salt to their tank wont hurt..but dont add too much too fast...also a bigger tank might help...really its advised for something bigger than a 20 gallon.though i had 9 in a 10 gallon from the woman i got it from.1 died,the female almost died the other day.surprisingly he is still alive..and they are now in my 20 gallon hex with 4 rosy red minnows and all as happy as can be..

since u have about 2.5 gallons of actual water..add about 1/2 teaspoon for now and see how they do.that will also help protect against external parasites..


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a challenged swordtail lady. I bought her, and she just seems special needs xD But she swims how she swims, gets enough to eat, and poops. As long as the little fella is doing okay, let him be a happy fish


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

thats how this 1 guy is..kinda funny to see him swim.kinda like a baby learning to walk..but he too eats and poops and enjoys his company..so i let him be and let him be a fish  how much do u know about mollies?


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Well seeing as this thread has been reactivated in my sub box here's an update. All 11 fry are still alive...they've grown a lot, especially for 10 days. The derpy one is doing better now, a few days ago he had been laying at the bottom of the tank but now he's doing better. They grow up so fast :') anyway I will try to post a picture of their setup as well as the fry tomorrow if the dang camera can finally focus on the tiny little buggers. I do have one question, I am concerned that I might be feeding them too much I try to make it so they have these bellies nonstop and boy are these tiny fish pooping machines. I'm doing water changes everyday but there is one problem, my tap water (treated) is AWFUL...I tested the water and every time I am getting .5-1 ppm ammonia (Fuuuuuuuuuuu) my only other options are to use filtered water (slightly less expensive but depleted of minerals) or bottled water (expensive but with minerals) so that's the one downfall of living in my city I guess, the water sucks SO BAD.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

PaulO said:


> Well seeing as this thread has been reactivated in my sub box here's an update. All 11 fry are still alive...they've grown a lot, especially for 10 days. The derpy one is doing better now, a few days ago he had been laying at the bottom of the tank but now he's doing better. They grow up so fast :') anyway I will try to post a picture of their setup as well as the fry tomorrow if the dang camera can finally focus on the tiny little buggers. I do have one question, I am concerned that I might be feeding them too much I try to make it so they have these bellies nonstop and boy are these tiny fish pooping machines. I'm doing water changes everyday but there is one problem, my tap water (treated) is AWFUL...I tested the water and every time I am getting .5-1 ppm ammonia (Fuuuuuuuuuuu) my only other options are to use filtered water (slightly less expensive but depleted of minerals) or bottled water (expensive but with minerals) so that's the one downfall of living in my city I guess, the water sucks SO BAD.


thats good news  i didnt think it would be anything to worry about..i too have the same problem with my camera..had MSG tell me how to help focus on small objects....turn on the macro setting and also adjust the hutter speed or the iso to 400-800...i did that and have great clear pictures,,,

i know another person on here had the same problem about their tap water.i think they were in the UK..i dont know if it will work but something u can try is to let the water sit like in a gallon jug for a couple days and see if that changes anything about the ammonia.or buy the water treatment that rids of ammonia itself..


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

No treatments really rid the ammonia just turn it into harmless ammonium like prime does.(which I do have) The problem is even neutralised the ammonia still has a run up to skyrocket. This started when I checked my water 2 weeks ago and the ammonia was (drumroll) about 6ppm ... I lost it, after I calmed down did a 75% water change which now i realize did little to no good. Also will post pics tomorrow (to lazy to take pics and upload at night ).


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i know but it something to help lower it for now until something more long term can be done about it..only thing i can think of is to have a cycled tank already and put very little water in it each day..instead of doing a big water change..do small ones over several days..the ammonia in the water is suppose to help with the chloramine in the water..thats y some tap water has it...


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Yea the only thing is the fry tan isn't cycled :/ I had to set it up in an emergency as my molly had given birth at an unexpected time. If anybody has any good experiences with a bacterial additive that works please recommend it, I just need to set up a cycle asap. I know a lot of people like doctor tims one and only but I don't really know if petsmart/petco carry it. i know they have tetra safe start but is it any good? Any ideas are welcome thanks  Also here are some fry pics that i promised. 



















































Notes: The fry are 10 day old in the picture and also the filter is rated for up to 20 gallons but it was the smallest I could find.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

since the fry will be moved once they get bigger.really no point in cycling a tank..they should be fine.for the bacterial additive.the best would be using media from an already cycled tank..i do that..did it to 1 tank.instant cycle..other tank was already cycled when i got it with my mollies.did a quick clean after setting it up and it was still cycled using media that was already in it..get like womens stocking,put cup of gravel from an already cycled tank if u have gravel in there..hang it in the new tank and let it sit for a few weeks...u can also get like a filter sponge and place it infront of an already cycled filter and let it run for about 2 weeks.if really in a hurry..rub filter on a cycled filter to get some of the BB onto the new.as well as some gravel in a stocking.and some of the tank water as well to keep the cycle going..any1 else have any other suggestions?

ive been currently taking care of my sick pregnant molly.atleast i think she is still pregnant.stomach has gone down a lot..got sucked in a filter for many many hours.thought she was dead.but she was alive..now her skin is falling off.think she has columnaris...she looks as if some1 tried to fillet her tail and left the skin hanging on there..


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

wow that sucks... definitely post a few pics and make sure it is coumnaris, I've heard from people who got caught up with columnaris. Definitely treat quickly IF you are sure, as it can kill your fish overnight :/. Also for my filter intake I bought this sponge prefilter by fluval and i LOVE it. It reduces the intake and I also like to squirt their flakes on it. The suction keeps it in place from swimming all over the place and the mollies get a kick out of scrubbing the sponge down. here is a link to the product I definitely recommend it. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3650250&lmdn=SHOP+FOR

It will squeeze (lightly) around the intake and will stay in place with help from the suction. I have it on my aquaclear 30 and it is awesome.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

there r a few pix posted on another post..thats where some1 mentioned columnaris..after doing research on it and reading the info given,she has a lot of the symptoms..shes being treated.though i dont have the exact meds needed.but ive got some.all i can do is keep waiting and treating her..

those of filter are great for breeding tanks.i thought of making my own here..but since i have quiet a stock in my tanks..i needed something more powerful.ended up making a powerhead filter for my 20 gallon hex thats has my mollies and roy red minnows in it..the 2 10 gallons have the stock filter since they arent quiet as many fish in them..

but i do agree with ur filter..if i breed any of my fish.thats the kinda filter im going with..just dont have room to setup my 20 gallon breeder


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol just to clear up confusion tank is 5.5 gallon filter is rated for a 20 but I am running with a pump for a 10 as well as an adjustable valve otherwise it would be pandemonium.(huge mess i know) also good luck with your molly, hope she pulls through and chances are she will mollies are as hardy as mountain goats


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

u have a great setup then..i thought of getting a small 5 gallon breeder myself since i have room for that.but didnt know if there would be enough space.dont know if anything happened to my mollies fry..but once she recovers and shows signs of giving birth..then ill need to put her somewhere..since i start work next week that should give me a chance to get a small 5 gallon and a few other things for a breeder......thank you..she seems to be doing better..regenerating new scales now and the dead tissue has fallen off.but still treating her and keeping an eye on her..im glad they r hardy..she is fighting it..and im glad she is


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey that is awesome to hear, funny story when we came back and found the fry I actually ended up sticking all 11 of them in those tiny Petco Betta cups , the next morning we went and bought the tank along with some supplies, unfortunately no pet stores in the area had a sponge filter so I had to order online, the only thing is I read that it can work with either an airstone(which I had) or a powerhead(no idea what that was ) yea but I think I'm gonna have to upload some more pics because some of them have gotten quite big and their coloration is now showing.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

air stone would be great for fry..it wont create too strong of a suction..if u use a power head..make sure u have a thick sponge on it...ive got several power heads i got off craigslist to which i will turn in to filters etc....i didnt even know what it was and i owned a few until i did research and seen pix of some setups.im like oh well i can do that..got plenty of different styles  definitely upload some pix.id like to see what they look like as time progresses


----------

